
Simplified analysis of Top-N contributors to time-series data in CloudWatch Logs - adamfeldman
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/simplified-time-series-analysis-with-amazon-cloudwatch-contributor-insights
======
adamfeldman
This (superficially) reminds me of Honeycomb's BubbleUp:
[https://docs.honeycomb.io/working-with-your-
data/bubbleup](https://docs.honeycomb.io/working-with-your-data/bubbleup).

Does anyone know of other products/APIs/OSS which offer this functionality?

~~~
adamfeldman
Relevant recent "Launch HN", from Orbiter:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22512972](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22512972)

